# 1960 Columbia Jet Rider



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 22, 2018)

I've spent several months browsing all the websites and apps looking for a men's cruiser with a tank and springer fork at an affordable price. Enter this cruiser, a_ Jet Rider_ from 1960. It has a single-speed hub with coaster brake and a working bell.  This will test my patience because I have 10 other bikes in storage waiting to be tuned up.


----------



## Scribble (Mar 22, 2018)

This looks fairly clean as is but with a little TLC is will look brand new, awesome bike.


----------



## Grumpyoldbiker (Jan 29, 2019)

This Jet Rider has been hanging from the rafters at Cranky Chains Cycle for about a year. I have been bugging him to let me do the restoration on it and he gave me the go ahead.  How rare is this model?  I can’t find much on the internet. Hope someone can spare some knowledge.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 5, 2019)

Very cool ride.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 9, 2019)

The finished restoration. 






















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

